# Prewar CWC Roadmaster Rebuild



## jlively970 (Jan 21, 2020)

Here is a bike that I recently came across and luckily acquired...  Serial #G51961, guessing per the CWC chart to be second half 1940.  It came from some chicken coop in Ohio, and I fell in love this bikes rusty crusty patina.  Seems to be 95% complete and all parts look to be original showing the same patina.  Few things it was missing; couple front wheel spokes (though I'm confident I will be replacing all the spokes on both wheels), the elusive CWC drop stand, some misc. fender and axle hardware, grips, seat (which I just acquired one from @lgrinnings ), and rear reflector.  Morrow rear hub maker J - 4.  Cannot tell what the front hub is, shape looks familiar to New Departure?

In the recent past @Mr. Monkeyarms   as shown me A LOT and helped tremendously with my first few rebuilds.  With the confidence gained from these

and the multitude of advice and parts from The Cabe, I  am going to tackle this rebuild myself.

I wanted to ask the fine folks of The Cabe community a few questions before I begin this rebuild.

1- As for the patina of this bike, I am not painting or sanding this bike - the entire bike has a gritty beautiful crusty/rusty finish (which I like) with faint remnants and signs of the OG black paint.  In the past I have rubbed boiled linseed oil or greasy old shop rags on the bike to enhance and protect this time acquired finish - but is there any thoughts here on this bike?  Lightly rub with a fine steel wool/scotch brite and WD40 - or just straight to the boiled linseed oil or some other product?  How much paint could I potentially get back, thoughts?

2- As for the horn, front light, and tail light - should I try to get them back up and running?  If so what am I looking at here?  Electrical things have not been my strong suite...

3- Does the front fender mount to the bottom of the front fork?  Seems like it, but there are no threads in the most likely hole (red arrow in pic below)?  Looks like the back holes were for a fork lock...

4- What makes the most sense for tire choice - vintage or new / black, whitewall, cream?  Just curious on folks thoughts and opinions here.

5- Looking for correct dropstand and possibly gooseneck as mine seem slightly bent - let me knoiw if you have anything.

Greatly appreciate any thoughts and time given to this thread.  I will keep the thread updated with progress!

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 21, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Josh "J4" is 4th quarter of 1940. If you want to try and get some paint back OA is the only way to go here and still keep the crusty look. I know people here worry about preservation but the reality is unless you are storing this bike outside you could do nothing and unless you are a really young guy would notice no appreciable deterioration in your lifetime from what it is now. You can do a search in the resto section for oxalic acid/wood bleach and see how to go about this. Below is a before and after of my '34 LaFrance that was treated to an OA bath. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2020)

Great bike, save the crust, here is my 39 crusty 3 gill, don't think OA is a option for me because someone touched up over OG rusty paint then it rusted again so not sure what the outcome would be?


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 22, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Josh "J4" is 4th quarter of 1940. If you want to try and get some paint back OA is the only way to go here and still keep the crusty look. I know people here worry about preservation but the reality is unless you are storing this bike outside you could do nothing and unless you are a really young guy would notice no appreciable deterioration in your lifetime from what it is now. You can do a search in the resto section for oxalic acid/wood bleach and see how to go about this. Below is a before and after of my '34 LaFrance that was treated to an OA bath. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1127824
> 
> ...



Pretty impressive Shawn, thanks for the intel.  Part of me is interested in the OA outcome and a bigger part of me just wants to leave her as is...deep thoughts!
Cheers


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 22, 2020)

mrg said:


> Great bike, save the crust, here is my 39 crusty 3 gill, don't think OA is a option for me because someone touched up over OG rusty paint then it rusted again so not sure what the outcome would be?View attachment 1128047
> View attachment 1128048
> 
> View attachment 1128049
> ...



Absolutely love it, I’m definitely leaning towards saving the crust!  Did you do anything to your bikes finish? Steel wool, scotchbrite, oil?  Thanks for the insight and pics.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 22, 2020)

OA bath. Crusty = rusty and rust is not a good look.


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 22, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> OA bath. Crusty = rusty and rust is not a good look.



Love the feedback CWCMAN Cheers


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 22, 2020)

Pedals rebuilt and spinning like liquid butter


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm a big fan of OA as well Josh. The challenge for us cold weather guys is that it's best done when warm (although some folks use their bathtubs indoors). Here's the results from my first project... 

BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 22, 2020)

Decisions decisions. Right now, you have what you like, crusty rusty. There is only one guarantee moving forward, and that's you can't go back.

Not all bikes will have miraculous OA results obviously. Your bike is much further along in the rust process than Lester's. Different strokes for different folks, but the art of rust that you currently have is more to look at than shiny bare pitted metal that I think you would end up with after a long OA bath. Smooth rust colored surfaces are where OA baths really work well. 

If you do decide to go with a OA bath, monitor very closely and don't get distracted. I was giving a stem that I wanted to just knock the rust stains off the chrome and leave the rust where the chrome had flaked to leave a more natural look, when my wife called me in for lunch. After lunch, I was left with a very unnatural looking stem with chrome loss and bare clean metal. Not convincing for an 80 year old part.

The opinions expressed above are mine and not necessarily the masses. Good luck 
Chad


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Yours may be a better candidate for OA than mine because of touch up paint mixed with rust, that followed the OG lines ( OA doesn't remove paint ) and mine has different layers of rust & paint, I have seen good results on bikes with just rust over OG paint but would like to see the results on a bike like mine, I used some OOOO steel wool & WD 40 on mine, so If you got the time you probably have nothing to loose.


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> I'm a big fan of OA as well Josh. The challenge for us cold weather guys is that it's best done when warm (although some folks use their bathtubs indoors). Here's the results from my first project...
> 
> BEFORE
> View attachment 1128200
> ...



Holy wow LG, what a difference that OA made!!!  Stunning, I'm unsure of how mine would turn out...  Looking to leave the rust and crust, makes me smile


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Decisions decisions. Right now, you have what you like, crusty rusty. There is only one guarantee moving forward, and that's you can't go back.
> 
> Not all bikes will have miraculous OA results obviously. Your bike is much further along in the rust process than Lester's. Different strokes for different folks, but the art of rust that you currently have is more to look at than shiny bare pitted metal that I think you would end up with after a long OA bath. Smooth rust colored surfaces are where OA baths really work well.
> 
> ...



Decisions Decisions indeed!  Thanks for the words of wisdom Chad - Rust is going to stay - OA for another day!  Very hard to say as I can faintly see signs of the OG black, white, and red pinstripe paint...  My lady is always distracting me, ha so I'd be most likely to fluff that up lol!


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

mrg said:


> Yours may be a better candidate for OA than mine because of touch up paint mixed with rust, that followed the OG lines ( OA doesn't remove paint ) and mine has different layers of rust & paint, I have seen good results on bikes with just rust over OG paint but would like to see the results on a bike like mine, I used some OOOO steel wool & WD 40 on mine, so If you got the time you probably have nothing to loose.



I might give the steel wool & WD with light pressue a try...  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

Lots of good info and different opinions above fellas, thank you!  Looks like we are even split between votes on rust and OA...good thing we have multiple political parties in the USA for all these differing thoughts lol!

Final vote:  The rust and crust wins!

Here is the latest of the finish with a light wipe down with old greasy shop rags and boiled linseed oil....looking pretty mean


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2020)

Great work so far. I'm liking the crusty look. Best of luck with your project.
Hammerhead


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 4, 2020)

Here is the latest update of the progress on the ole rusty lady crustmaster.  All spokes replaced, was able to save the nipples, wheels trued, and hubs rebuilt.  It seems as if most if the internal parts are in very good to new shape - almost like NOS!  The last few pics are of a "loose" fit up of all the parts.  Next step is trying to get the EA 6-rib front loader, horn, and rear light working.  What size batteries do these items take?  Thanks again for all the advice, parts, and wisdom.

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2020)

All "D"cells for power. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking sinister!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 10, 2020)

Wheels, tires, chainguard, seat installed...getting closer.  Electrical components proving difficult.

Rear wheel alignment and tensioning of the chain with that chainguard is tricky.  Now if it would just stop snowing I could ride it!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 13, 2020)

Ahhhhh I love bikes like this, looks like yard art rides like new !


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 13, 2020)

Nope!! Take it apart and give it an OA bath.    


Just kidding. Looks perfect!


----------



## jlively970 (Mar 18, 2020)

Just following up with latest of the rebuild, 98% complete minus all the electrical items, front light, tail light, and horn...  Oh well, she rides and as @Mr. Monkeyarms says, can't hear nothing but tires on the pavement!  Gracious thanks to everyone who has offered knowledge, insight, wisdom, tricks of the bike trade, and parts...  Cheers


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks great!  Those CWC bikes from that vintage have the best lines!  You made the right decision with the black wall.  You need something in the front loader.  Maybe something unexpected and a subtle surprise when getting close and checking out that texture!


----------



## jlively970 (Mar 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> Looks great!  Those CWC bikes from that vintage have the best lines!  You made the right decision with the black wall.  You need something in the front loader.  Maybe something unexpected and a subtle surprise when getting close and checking out that texture!





Any thoughts on what to put in the front loader, I agree, needs something rather than a large gaping hole lol...  I do have the guts from another ea 6 rib front loader but haven't drilled out the rivets and tried this yet...


----------



## SKPC (Mar 18, 2020)

Very nicely rebuilt!  A fine example of a mostly-together bike no matter how you sort out the finish.  Oxolic acid could be experimented with later if you wanted on all the parts to tone down the brown look a bit.    It certainly sat in the humidity over time and most likely/fortunately  the chickens had flown the coop about that time. Love it!


----------



## JLF (Mar 18, 2020)

Incredible result!  I think it looks amazing, and the all black tires are a perfect fit!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 18, 2020)

Great job Josh! Looks amazing!  

The guts of the top loader on my Harvard are gone so a cap from a big jug of something that was the right diameter was used to fill the hole until something better comes along....




Not very imaginative but makes a nice blackout light and fills the hole.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> Any thoughts on what to put in the front loader, I agree, needs something rather than a large gaping hole lol...  I do have the guts from another ea 6 rib front loader but haven't drilled out the rivets and tried this yet...



An eyeball,  Photo of a hula girl,  Something different.  Just to fill the space until the parts show up.  Great bike.  Lots of work but looks to have paid off.


----------



## jlively970 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks A LOT for the compliments fellas - means the world.  This old bike poop is addictive


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey Josh!


----------



## jlively970 (Mar 18, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Hey Josh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes yes - I love it - I'll bring you a case of Coronas and take her off your hands!!!  what's hiding in the tree???


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 18, 2020)

And you don't need to worry about what's hiding in the tree.........


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 15, 2020)

Very nicely done , great job !!!!!!!!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 9, 2021)

Giving me inspiration - the rust patina is growing on me. Much more likely to ride carefree with the rust than a paint job. Looking real good Josh


----------



## skiptooth (Apr 15, 2021)

Awesome build !  Josh  I'am working on the same frame I'am piecing one together  now it takes for ever ,so glad you have a complete bike to start with Richard...


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 15, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> Giving me inspiration - the rust patina is growing on me. Much more likely to ride carefree with the rust than a paint job. Looking real good Josh



Appreciate the response, in rust we trust!


----------



## jlively970 (Apr 15, 2021)

skiptooth said:


> Awesome build !  Josh  I'am working on the same frame I'am piecing one together  now it takes for ever ,so glad you have a complete bike to start with Richard...



Amen, I do love finding the complete ones - this one was 98% only missing dropstand and seat.. the insides of tank, hubs, etc were like new old stock...  I don’t think this was ridden much.  The owner may have gone to the war and not come back...  stuck in chicken coop in humid Ohio since the 40’s

good luck with yours, what parts do you need??


----------

